# Gentoo staje...[PROBLEM]

## spectrepl

Jestem uzytkownikiem Gentoo od jakiegos czasu. Bylem zmuszony przeinstalowac gentoo i napotkalem na taki problem.

System juz niby jest zainstalowany tzn juz moge sie do niego spokojnie zalogowac itp. Chcialem zainstalowac Gnoma ( chociaz przy innych pakietach jest to samo)

Podczas 'emerge gnome' w losowym momecie system doslownie staje... Klawiatura niby reaguje tzn NumLock sie wlacza ale system nie odpowiada na nic. Pomaga jedynie twardy reset....

Jadra ktore mam zainstalowane to gentoo-sources-2.6.19-r5, udev ten najnowszy.

Wiem ze jest to problem dosc ogolny ale trzeba od czegos zaczac a szczerze mowiac brak mi pomyslow.

Prosze o pomoc.

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## jey

Wyglada to na problem sprzetowy.... kto wie moze overheating. Proponuje przyjrzec sie temperaturze procesora w stress i idle.

----------

## magnum_pl

Zapuść memtest na kilka godzin i zobacz czy nie ma błędów

----------

## tuniek

A nawet jak memtest nic nie pokazuje to możesz podejrzewać pamięć. Niekoniecznie musi być uszkodzona, może nie do końca współpracować z płyta i inne takie tam ...

----------

## spectrepl

Witam, sprzet na ktorym instaluje ta wersje gentoo (2006.1) jest prawie identyczny z tym ktory byl poprzednio ( roznica w dysku twardym ). Jak odpalam z LiveCD to wszystko dziala bez problemow, instaluje itp. Problem powstaje gdy przechodze juz na wlasny system. Tzn swiezo zainstalowany ( juz nie z plyty ). Postepuje wg podrecznika uds na gentoo.org. Wydaje mi sie ze to moze byc zwiazane z jakas zla konfiguracja, blednym pakietem, jadrem lub udev.

Nie wiem do jakiej wersjie trzeba by bylo wrocic zeby to zaczelo stabilnie pracowac.

Pozdrawiam.

PS. Mam nadzieje ze moje przypuszczenia sa prawidlowe...

----------

## pancurski

zacznijmy od początku, pokaż wynik:

```
emerge --info
```

też bym obstawiał problem ze sprzetem, ale skoro go wykluczasz wróc do kernela gentoo-sources-2.6.18 stabilnego i udev-103

----------

## machiavelli

polecam sprawdzić kable IDE, lub najlepiej wymienić na nowe, ewentualnie zmienić molexa na dysku, miałem już zwiechy systemu przez to. Przerywał Kabel IDE po wymianie dysku na nowy.

----------

## spectrepl

Witam. W koncu udalo mi sie zainstalowac system, zmienilem udev na najstarszy dostepny w portage.

Myslalem ze problem juz zniknal ale pojawil sie ponownie. 

Teraz gdy Gnome 2.16 jest juz zainstalowany i uruchomiony system zawiesza sie... pomaga tylko restart.... 

ps. oto wynik emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.2-r9 (default-linux/x86/no-nptl, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.3.6-r4, 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.1

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 14 Feb 2007 08:58:01 +0000

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i386-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -march=pentium4 -pipe"

CHOST="i386-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -march=pentium4 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X alsa apm arts berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dlloader dri dvd dvdr eds emboss encode foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 iconv imlib ipv6 isdnlog jpeg libg++ libwww mad midi mikmod motif mp3 mpeg ncurses nls ogg opengl oss pam pcre perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev vorbis x86 xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark ati chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 i810 imstt mga neomagic nsc nv rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## Belliash

2.6.19 ssie.

Posadz 2.6.18 albo 2.6.20  :Wink: 

----------

## Raku

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> 2.6.19 ssie.

 

a masz ze sobą jakieś wsparcie?

mam 2.6.19-ck na 3 komputerach i wszystkie działają bez zarzutu (no - oprócz laptopa, który jest w tym momencie w serwisie bo podobno pęknąłem mu obudowę)

----------

## cerbero

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> 2.6.19 ssie.
> 
> Posadz 2.6.18 albo 2.6.20 

 

Fakt 2.6.19-r5 jest jakieś dziwne w stosunku do 2.6.18-r6 mam gdzieś o 1-2% większe obciążenie procesora, poza tym w htop pokazuje się od groma procesów związanych z obsługą  modułów jądra z niceness na poziomie -5 i zerowym zużyciem zasobów - jestem pewny że w 2.6.18-r6 tego nie było a są skonfigurowane bardzo podobnie.

----------

## spectrepl

Witam!!

Problem nie jest jeszcze w 100% rozwiazany..

Jestem obecnie na jadrze z serii 2.6.18. Komputer chodzil cala noc i jakos ptrzetrwal;)

Jedynie jeden zwis zaliczylem wczoraj wieczorem ( ale to chyba juz maly problem jak poprzednio mialem to caly czas...)

Bede szukal i informowal o postepach.

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## Gabrys

Według mnie, to tak jak mówili poprzednicy: coś ze sprzętem, prawdopodobnie taśma do dysku.

----------

